# Gravel Grinders



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Gold Belt Century
Colorado Dirt Road Randonneur: Gold Belt Century

Dirty Century
www.dirtycentury.com

Anyone (else) considering riding these?


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

looks cool, I'll try to do it. I don't know how to print the form though, when i try to print it, it just shows a blank page


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Anyone (else) considering riding these?


I don't think I'll make either event, but it looks really cool.

It occurs to me that there are some great rides along the front range that are largely dirt roads. Getting a 'cross bike or prepping a road bike with a more gravel-friendly setup and hitting dirt roads would be a kick.

Is there some kind of club that promotes this kind of riding?


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm interested in the dirt half century. With two small kids, there's just no way I can train for a full century this year. That said, I'm thrilled to introduce my old green randonneur to some of CO's unpaved byways. This will be a good excuse to get riding again and I'm looking forward to meeting some folks on the ride (if not sooner)...


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the links, I'm signing up for both.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*dirty half*

I'm signed up for the dirty half-century. Great excuse to finally get me off my behind and back in the saddle. I've been logging some circuits at the park at night and backpacked my kids around a state park last sunday.

Anyone considering the Mt. Evans group ride on 7/29? I'm gonna try and acclimate by then...

2012 Creekside Calendar


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

The Gold Belt Century was a blast. Here is a video I made of the ride:

Gold Belt Century 2012 - YouTube


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Works fine for me.

Looks like it was a lot of fun. Hope to ride it next year.


----------

